# Codify



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Mar 18, 2021)

Has anyone tried Codify yet?  How does it compare to SuperCoder?  Honest responses only please, no ads for AAPC.


----------



## trarut (Mar 18, 2021)

I've never used SuperCoder but used to have a subscription to Optum's EncoderPro.  Transitioned from that to AAPC Coder several years ago because it was a much more user friendly product.  The user interface seemed more intuitive to me as a user.  This has carried over to Codify and I highly recommend the product.  We just purchased licenses for our coding team at the beginning of the year.


----------



## lbc2of3 (Mar 18, 2021)

I for some reason keep thinking Codify was supercoder...but I do like it. I find it useful, there are additional add-ons that help and articles to read through for clarification. User friendly I believe.


----------



## ccallycat (Mar 18, 2021)

I used Supercoder for a little over 4 years.  When I switched jobs, I recommended supercoder because it was easy to use.  When it was time for me to renew I was informed about the codify and supercoder merge.  I find it basically exactly the same.  The only thing I have noticed is when I run the codes for CMS edits, I found a code that RVUs were not accurate (it was reporting high RVU like 43 when in reality I knew it was a basic code, CMS showed RVU around 7).  So I will now double check it against CMS site when it doesn't make sense.


----------



## bo (Mar 3, 2022)

I have been using Codify for approximately 3 years and I really like it.  It's great once you learn how to navigate through it.  The best part is the E/M tool.


----------



## RICHELLEDEB (Jun 29, 2022)

camillecoder@hotmail.com said:


> Has anyone tried Codify yet?  How does it compare to SuperCoder?  Honest responses only please, no ads for AAPC.


I had pretty limited experience with SuperCoder but I love Codify. We have three people in our office who use it and all agree.  And, I believe they just merged with Super Coder.


----------



## Nazreen (Jul 12, 2022)

Any one know if there is a cpt code for Coordination of care between Doctors ( when several exchange phone calls between doctors )


----------



## BrittanySmith1980 (Sep 22, 2022)

Has anyone used Codify for Skilled Nursing Facility specific? Currently our facility has the Optum360 books, which have the nice key notes, for RIC and CC, RP etc to trigger return to provider codes, and proper admission codes. I am just taking over our coding after completing my Certification and am trying to determine which way to go to better assist our facility.


----------

